# D. azureus - Male or female?



## Reptilicious (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi boys and girls! 

I have a single Azureus that is about 12 months old. I can not decide, so I thought it would be best to let someone here who has more experience to decide for me. What do you think? male or female?
The three pictures are all the same frog. 

Thanks in advance! 

Daniel


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

Any chance of a top down shot and a clear profile shot?

My guess is a fat male


----------



## Reptilicious (Apr 13, 2012)

So I should cut down on feeding?

Hope these pictures are ok. Took them just now.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like a female to me.


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Male to me


----------



## Tjoen (Apr 17, 2010)

It's a boy...


----------



## frogs are cool (May 22, 2010)

looks like a female


----------



## Frogzilla (Apr 4, 2011)

That's a tough call! Looks like a fat male to me...


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

The toes are throwing me off. Either a female with a small back or a male with dainty toes.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't think the back is as prominent because of the weight of the frog.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Female......


----------



## Reptilicious (Apr 13, 2012)

Man, I had hoped for a unanimous reply.

Should I take some new pictures from other angles or maybe some clearer pictures?

- Daniel


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

I took a second look and...I vote female again.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm with frogface. I'd venture a guess at female, but I'm no expert. Maybe give it another few months and then post some more pics?


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Female. Toepads are not male-like and the back is angled like a females.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Quite clearly a female. I agree it does look a bit pudgy which hides the hunched back a bit, but the toepads are a giveaway. Males' toepads are wider and deeper and sometimes have a little groove down the middle.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

> View attachment 34278


The angle of the back is very female-like.


----------



## pdfDMD (May 9, 2009)

It's tough, but I cast my lot in for female.


----------



## Reptilicious (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks guys. Im also guessing for female but im not sure though.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Looks Female to me.

scott


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Tinctoc said:


> The angle of the back is very female-like.


I already said that


----------



## Tomdarr (Aug 25, 2010)

I would say female too.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Phyllobates azureus said:


> I already said that


good for you?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Tinctoc said:


> good for you?


lol (ten characters)


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

You saw what I did there *points to other thread*


----------



## Reptilicious (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks guys. I got myself a possible azureus pair from Sweden the other day, and the first day I got them they laid eggs! Lucky!
I think one of the 9 eggs may be fertile, but this is the first time so its ok. 
Got 10 E. tricolor tadpoles swimming around here too, way too fun! 

Greetings from Norway


----------

